# IEC 60870-5-104: Anwendungsbezogene Norm für Fernwirkaufgaben in IP-Netzen



## ducati (15 Mai 2019)

Hat jemand schon mal ne Kommunikation mit:



IEC 60870-5-104 (Master und Slave): Ethernet (TCP/IP)



aufgebaut?

von Siemens gibts ne Bibliothek:



6AG6003-7CF00-0LF0
SIPLUS RIC Bibliothek für SIMATIC S7-15xx bestehend aus:
SIMATIC SMC 24MB
CD (Software und Dokumentation)
Runtime Lizenz

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, Fallstricke, grobe Einschätzung der Komplexität?

Danke.


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 Mai 2019)

Joa, das ist bei uns das Standardprotokoll. Da gibt es nicht nur einen Fallstrick, sondern einen ganzen Arsch voll. Zieh dir mal die Doku rein und frag dann was du wissen willst.


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2019)

OK, da bin ich schon mal beruhigt, dass hier jemand was dazu weiß 

Kennst Du die Siemens-Bibliothek, kann man damit überhaupt was anfangen?
Daten kommen aus ner Schneider-20kV-Mittelspannungsanlage über Schneider-Gateway Micom S30 V4 
Da ich das Gateway aber natürlich nicht im Hause habe, überlege ich mir, ob ich mir ne Simulatorsoftware fürs Protokoll kaufen soll, damit ich im Büro überhaupt was testen kann, macht das Sinn?

Danke schon mal.
Konkrete Fragen kommen bestimmt noch, bin grad den ersten Tag an der Geschichte...

Gruß.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Mai 2019)

Mir steht das Vergnügen auch noch bevor. Ich hatte mir im letzten Jahr die Bibliothek (erst einmal ohne Lizenz) über unseren Vertrieb von Siemens besorgt, um mich schon mal damit zu beschäftigen. Dabei ist es aber auch geblieben. Die Bibliothek ist u.a. frei gegeben für eine S7-1500SP. Man sollte jedoch beachten, dass die Bibliotheks-Bausteine alleine schon ca. 100kB im Arbeitsspeicher belegen. Also schon mal ganz schlecht mit der kleinen S7-1510SP, die eigentlich dicke für die Anlage gereicht hätte. Angeblich benötigt man aber nicht alle Bausteine. Dann muss man noch jeden Datenpunkt einzeln bereitstellen, mit diversen Zusatzinformationen. Mir wird schon ganz schlecht, wenn ich nur daran denke.


07.08.2019
War doch besser umsetzbar als anfangs gedacht. Die Bibliothek ist richtig gut realisiert und das Handbuch könnte besser nicht sein. Die Kontaktdaten sollte man als erstes lesen und auch als Super-Starthilfe nutzen!
​


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2019)

ich kann grad garnicht einschätzen, wieviel Zeit mich das ganze kosten wird, bzw. obs überhaupt zum laufen kommt... Anlage ist halt 400km entfernt und der Koppelpartner wird sicherlich auch nicht tagelang Jugend forscht betreiben wollen.

zum Speicherbedarf im Anhang ne pdf.  Ne 1510SP ist für max 200 Datenpunkte empfohlen...

ich muss aktuell nur Daten lesen, nichts schreiben/bereitstellen...

also Du hast die Siemens-Bibliothek auch nicht ausprobiert?

Gruß.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen SIPLUS _RIC_de_MD.pdf


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir im letzten Jahr die Bibliothek (erst einmal ohne Lizenz) über unseren Vertrieb von Siemens besorgt, um mich schon mal damit zu beschäftigen.



Kann man die Demo irgendwo runterladen, kannst die mir zur Verfügung stellen? Wir haben die Bibliothek zwar bestellt, aber 4 Wochen Lieferzeit mal wieder...


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 Mai 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> OK, da bin ich schon mal beruhigt, dass hier jemand was dazu weiß
> 
> Kennst Du die Siemens-Bibliothek, kann man damit überhaupt was anfangen?
> Daten kommen aus ner Schneider-20kV-Mittelspannungsanlage über Schneider-Gateway Micom S30 V4
> ...



Ja, ich kenne die Siemens Bibliothek. Wer ist denn Server und wer ist Client ?


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2019)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne die Siemens Bibliothek. Wer ist denn Server und wer ist Client ?



also der Schneider stellt die Daten zur Verfügung, ich (S7-1515) will sie haben. Schreibend, aus meiner Sicht ist erstmal nicht vorgesehen. Da gehe ich davon aus, dass ich Client bin?

Gruß.


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 Mai 2019)

Ok, du simulierst dann die Leitstelle. Das wird kein Spaß. Über wie viele Datenpunkte sprechen wir ?


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2019)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Ok, du simulierst dann die Leitstelle. Das wird kein Spaß. Über wie viele Datenpunkte sprechen wir ?



300 im ersten Bauabschnitt. Ca 150 Meldungen und 150 Analogwerte. Über die nächsten Jahre dann das ganze mal 20... Aber evtl. dann über weitere S7-1515...


----------



## centipede (15 Mai 2019)

Verstehe eure Probleme nicht. 
Habe 3 Steuerungen S7-400 da laufen 104 und 101 Verbindungen darauf. Sowohl als Station als auch als Zentrale.
Finde die Bausteine sind gut aufgebaut und man kann mit wenig Aufwand schnell viele Datenpunkte anbinden.
150 Medlungen schaffst du mit 2 Bausteinen (128 pro Bausteinaufruf, bei den Messwerten gehen 32 pro Bausteinaufruf)
Bausteine sind Multiinstanzfähig.

Prinzip ist eigentlich ähnlich wie damals das ST1 Sinaut Paket aufgebaut.


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 Mai 2019)

Kein Problem, nur wenn du noch nie davon gehört hast ist es halt nicht in einer Stunde erledigt.

Tools zum Testen findest du hier:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/iecserver/

https://sourceforge.net/projects/qtester104/


----------



## centipede (16 Mai 2019)

Ist klar, auf die Schnelle geht sowas nicht, aber wenn man mal drinn ist, ist die Bib sehr gut und sehr flexibel.


----------



## ducati (16 Mai 2019)

Ja, ist halt wie immer. Nur weil ich einmalig 300 Signale abholen will, kann ich keine Diplomarbeit draus machen  Projektzeit incl. allem (Signalklärung bis Inbetriebnahme, incl. noch ein par Visubildern bei mir) sind 4 Wochen kalkuliert, mal schaun was das wird.

ich fang da mal an und schau wies geht 

Gruß


----------



## Move (3 Juni 2019)

Hi,

ich kann mich den Kollegen nur anschliessen. Das ist kein grosses Hexenwerk.
Ich habe dies schon auf Step7, PCS7 und TIA umgesetzt und die Vorgehensweise ist immer gleich.
Also erstmal feststellen wer ist Master wer Slave und dann im Handbuch nur für die betreffenden 
Bausteine die Beschreibung querlesen.
Dann löst sich eigentlich alles von selber ansonsten hier die Fragen einstellen 

Gruß
Move


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (3 Juni 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, ist halt wie immer. Nur weil ich einmalig 300 Signale abholen will, kann ich keine Diplomarbeit draus machen  Projektzeit incl. allem (Signalklärung bis Inbetriebnahme, incl. noch ein par Visubildern bei mir) sind 4 Wochen kalkuliert, mal schaun was das wird.
> 
> ich fang da mal an und schau wies geht
> 
> Gruß



Wenn du unter Zeitdruck stehst und auch Geld ausgegeben werden darf, schau dir mal unsere *icom Smart Energy Gateways* an. Die stellen einen 101-Master und einen 104-Server zur Verfügung. Keine Programmierung, nur Konfiguration. Ich denke, das ist genau das, was du vorhast. Wenn du willst komm ich auch mal bei dir vorbei (je nach dem in welcher Region du ansässig bist) und stell dir die Dinger vor


----------



## ducati (4 Juni 2019)

Move schrieb:


> Also erstmal feststellen wer ist Master wer Slave und dann im Handbuch nur für die betreffenden
> Bausteine die Beschreibung querlesen.



Jo... ist schon mal der erste komplizierte Punkt  der Eine redet von Master/Slave und der andere von Client/Server...

Und jetzt sind alle im Urlaub 

Aber alles wird gut


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (4 Juni 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> Jo... ist schon mal der erste komplizierte Punkt  der Eine redet von Master/Slave und der andere von Client/Server...
> 
> Und jetzt sind alle im Urlaub
> 
> Aber alles wird gut



Dann bringen mal Licht ins Dunkle (vereinfacht gesagt):

Von Master/Slave spricht man bei serieller Kommunikation (101er Protokoll), von Client/Server bei IP-basierter Kommunikation (104er Protokoll).
Master ist also analog zu Client, Slave ist analog zu Master.

Master/Server stellen Daten zur Verfügung, der Client/Slave bekommt sie bzw. fragt sie ab.


----------



## ducati (5 Juni 2019)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Master ist also analog zu Client, Slave ist analog zu Master.
> 
> Master/Server stellen Daten zur Verfügung, der Client/Slave bekommt sie bzw. fragt sie ab.



öhh, ich würde sagen:

Master ist also analog zu Client, Slave ist analog zu *Server*.

*Slave*/Server stellen Daten zur Verfügung, der Client/*Master* fragt sie ab.

Also soweit ich das jetzt mit Schneider/Siemens geklärt habe, bin ich Master... :shock::evil::icon_rolleyes::sb3::s8::sm14:

aber ich trau dem Frieden noch nicht...


----------



## Ing_Lupo (5 Juni 2019)

Mal anders erklärt:

die Leitstelle  (PLS) ist in 104  Client. Sie iniziert die Verbindung und holt die Daten von der Unterstation ab. 

Die Unterstation ist also ein Datenserver, der bereit stellt.


Jetzt gibt es aber auch Unterstationen die zusätzlich eine Clientfunktion haben (101 oder 104). Damit kann man ebenso Daten von anderen Servern holen.


 Du mußt mit dem Kunden klären wer welche Daten liest bzw. zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## ducati (5 Juni 2019)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Du mußt mit dem Kunden klären wer welche Daten liest bzw. zur Verfügung stellt.



Ja... Der Schneider, von dem ich Daten holen will, sagt ich wäre der Client. Siemens, der mir die S7-Bibliothek verkauft, sagt ich wäre Master.

Wenn jetzt also Client=Master dann wäre ja vielleicht alles gut...

Die Unterstation vom Schneider (von dem ich Daten will) ist nen IPC als Gateway, da kann alles mögliche drauf laufen...

Gruß.


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 Juni 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> öhh, ich würde sagen:
> 
> Master ist also analog zu Client, Slave ist analog zu *Server*.
> 
> ...



Das Micom ist ein Stationsautomatisierungsgerät, an dem Schutzgeräte über 103 angeschlossen hin. Das Micom wird dann an eine übergeordnete Leitstelle gekoppelt. Die bist Du.


----------



## ducati (14 Juni 2019)

OK,

die Kommunikation steht soweit. Vielen Dank an alle.

Das Problem ist wirklich nur, herauszufinden, wer Master und wer Slave ist...

Gruß.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 August 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> .. Wir haben die Bibliothek zwar bestellt, aber 4 Wochen Lieferzeit mal wieder...


So geht es mir jetzt auch. Drei bis vier Wochen Lieferzeit für ein Softwareprodukt ist irgend wie nicht so ganz zeitgemäß. Dann fällt der Liefertermin auch noch in den Beginn meines Urlaubszeitraumes. Das bedeutet eine weitere Projektverzögerung von sechs Wochen! Wie sag ich's meinem Chef?

Tausche BaseUnits gegen SIPLUS RIC Lizenz  !


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 August 2019)

Das liegt an den Lizenzen die an die MMC gebastelt werden müssen...


----------



## ducati (12 August 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> So geht es mir jetzt auch. Drei bis vier Wochen Lieferzeit für ein Softwareprodukt ist irgend wie nicht so ganz zeitgemäß. Dann fällt der Liefertermin auch noch in den Beginn meines Urlaubszeitraumes. Das bedeutet eine weitere Projektverzögerung von sechs Wochen! Wie sag ich's meinem Chef?
> 
> Tausche BaseUnits gegen SIPLUS RIC Lizenz  !



bei mir kam die Lizenz dann doch ein par Tage früher...

kannst ja auch erstmal mit der Demo arbeiten, wenn die MMC dann kommt, vor Ort austauschen.

Hab da auch noch ein par Bugs in der Bibliothek gefunden, naja so ist das Leben...

Gruß.


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 August 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch ein par Bugs in der Bibliothek gefunden, naja so ist das Leben...
> 
> Gruß.



Echt ? Erzähl.


----------



## ducati (12 August 2019)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Echt ? Erzähl.



*             für den FB122 MA_Org_Asdu_n haben wir 12 verschiedene ASDU-Nummern im DB112 P_ASDUAdr_n definiert
*             für die dort im Array an Position 0 definierte ASDU-Nummer funktioniert die Generalabfrage nicht
*             d.h. nach einem Netzwerkverbindungsausfall sind alle Werte aus dieser ASDU Nummer erstmal false bzw. 0,0 erst nach einer Änderung der Werte, werden diese übertragen.
*             bei allen anderen ASDU nummern tritt dieses Problem nicht auf.
*             ich hab mich jetzt so beholfen, an Position 0 des Arrays ein nicht benutze Dummy ASDU anzutragen.


- in nem geschützten Baustein wird intern auf dem AB0 rumgepointert, ganz doof bei den Querverweisen
- Warnungen beim Übersetzen im TIA vom FB127
- Probleme mit der ID von den intern verwendeten TCON-Bausteinen, wenn man selbst auch noch TCON für was anderes benutzt.

Gruß.


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 August 2019)

Ach, ich dachte an normative Fehler ...


----------



## chains (21 Januar 2020)

Hallo, 
ich grabe hier den alten Thread noch einmal aus...
Wir müssen demnächst einige Pumpstationen mit dem IEC Protokoll realisieren und habe hierzu ein paar simple fragen im voraus. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir diese auf kurzem Wege beantworten:

Muss bei der Projektierung der eigentlichen Software auf irgend etwas geachtet werden? Anders ausgedrückt: Kann ich meine Standard Software verwenden und muss nur die P/G Verbindung durch die IEC Kommunikation getauscht werden? 
Wir stellen auch einen Master als "Kopfstation", alle Querkommunikationen sollen über diese Station laufen. Dies sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein? Hier müssen ja nur Datenbausteine rangiert werden.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (21 Januar 2020)

Hallo

ich empfehle Dir mal Unterlagen zu IEC 101/104 zu beschaffen.

Mit DB rangieren hat das gar nix zu tun.


----------



## chains (22 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute schon einiges angeschaut. Die Dokumentation von Siemens habe ich leider noch nicht vorliegen.
Grundsätzlich werden ja Trotzdem Daten von einer Steuerung auf eine andere übertragen. In allem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, wurden alle Datenpunkte direkt in das jeweilige Array (SP, DP, usw.) geschrieben.
Nach Möglichkeit würde ich das ganze gerne so gestalten das ich meine Werte in separaten DBs ablege - mit diesem würde ich in meinen Projekt arbeiten. Die Datenübergabe erfolgt dann über die entsprechenden IEC Bausteine.

Ich erkläre es nochmal an einem Beispiel:
Im DB1 liegen sämtliche Störmeldungen (bits) ab, ca 20 Byte. Diese 20 Bytes würde ich mit dem IEC60870 Slave und als Delta104_BO an die übergeordnete Steuerung weitergeben. Hier müsste ich jetzt das Delta104_BO Array einzeln mit den 20 bytes füllen. 
Ähnlich würde ich mit meinen Betriebsmeldungen und Istwerten(Real) verfahren.

Ist das so möglich oder habe ich da Grundsätzlich etwas komplett falsch verstanden?


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 Januar 2020)

Prinzipiell geht das schon so, ja.


----------



## winnman (23 Januar 2020)

Bei 104 wird auch Datum/Uhrzeit übertragen.

Wenn es bei dir egal ist, dann kannst du auch die Zeit deines Systems hernehmen (muss dann irgendwie am Übertragungsbaustein übergeben werden) wenn das die Daten überträgt.

Wenn du aber die Zeit des Auftretens deiner Meldung übertragen musst, dann musst du in deinem DB diese Zeit mit abspeichern.

Dann gibt es noch jede Menge Status Bits die du ev. auch noch behandeln musst (Invalid IV, Überlauf OV, . . . .) damit deine Gegenstelle das dann richtig interpretiert.

Ich habe noch nie von S7 Richtung 104 gearbeitet, aber mit 1703 Systemen ein bisschen gearbeitet. Da wird das aber ganz anders behandelt, die IO hängen da alle notwendigen Anhänge ganz selbstständig dran, da muss man sich nicht wirklich darum kümmern. (Dafür gibt es da ganz viele andere Fallstricke  )


----------



## sirbarny (16 Juli 2021)

Möchte mich hier mal anhängen. Mein erstes Projekt mit IEC 60870-5-104, was auch immer das ist. Datenlogger für die PV-Anlage, der sitzt ganz rechts im Schema, gaaaaaanz weit weg.
Die CPU ist eine S7-1515-2PN. Brauche ich zusätzliche HW oder kann es die 15er direkt?
Wenn HW ja, würde es Sinn machen gleich in der VT von der PV-Anlage einen Konverter zu verbauen? (Anybus oder sowas).
Wie würdet ihr die Sache angehen? Danke.


----------



## elmoklemme (16 Juli 2021)

Mal ganz allgemein zum Thema Fernwirkprotokolle (-101/-104/-103, etc.) kann ich die Fernwirkcontroller von Wago unter eCockpit nur wärmstens empfehlen. Idiotensichere Konfiguratoren nehmen einen die eigentliche Arbeit mit den Protokollen ab. Und Schnittstellen zu anderen Steuerungen sollten sich mit modbus oder auch Profibus auch unkompliziert lösen lassen. Profinet ist auf den Fernwirkcontrollern soweit ich weiß leider nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Benjamin (19 Juli 2021)

sirbarny schrieb:


> Möchte mich hier mal anhängen. Mein erstes Projekt mit IEC 60870-5-104, was auch immer das ist. Datenlogger für die PV-Anlage, der sitzt ganz rechts im Schema, gaaaaaanz weit weg.
> Die CPU ist eine S7-1515-2PN. Brauche ich zusätzliche HW oder kann es die 15er direkt?
> Wenn HW ja, würde es Sinn machen gleich in der VT von der PV-Anlage einen Konverter zu verbauen? (Anybus oder sowas).
> Wie würdet ihr die Sache angehen? Danke.



Sollte eigentlich von der S7-15xx direkt unterstützt werden.
Wie können Sie die IEC 60870-5 Protokolle mit der SIMATIC S7-1500 realisieren?

Wie gut oder schlecht das ist, kann ich dir aber nicht selbst sagen. Kenne das nur auf der S7-300 in der Praxis.


----------



## hjj (14 Januar 2022)

centipede schrieb:


> Verstehe eure Probleme nicht.
> Habe 3 Steuerungen S7-400 da laufen 104 und 101 Verbindungen darauf. Sowohl als Station als auch als Zentrale.
> Finde die Bausteine sind gut aufgebaut und man kann mit wenig Aufwand schnell viele Datenpunkte anbinden.
> 150 Medlungen schaffst du mit 2 Bausteinen (128 pro Bausteinaufruf, bei den Messwerten gehen 32 pro Bausteinaufruf)
> ...


Hauptproblem: man sollte sich auch mit dem IEC104 "auskennen"


----------



## hjj (14 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> bei mir kam die Lizenz dann doch ein par Tage früher...
> 
> kannst ja auch erstmal mit der Demo arbeiten, wenn die MMC dann kommt, vor Ort austauschen.
> 
> ...


Bugs ? - Bibliothek... - oder deren parametrierung ?


----------



## hjj (14 Januar 2022)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich von der S7-15xx direkt unterstützt werden.
> Wie können Sie die IEC 60870-5 Protokolle mit der SIMATIC S7-1500 realisieren?
> 
> Wie gut oder schlecht das ist, kann ich dir aber nicht selbst sagen. Kenne das nur auf der S7-300 in der Praxis.


SiplusRic Bibliothek sollte problemlos auf der PN-Schnittstelle der 1500er CPU laufen bzw. habe es schon auf einer 1500er-CP zum laufen "gebracht"


----------



## hjj (14 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Kann man die Demo irgendwo runterladen, kannst die mir zur Verfügung stellen? Wir haben die Bibliothek zwar bestellt, aber 4 Wochen Lieferzeit mal wieder...


Demo läuft ca. 15 Minuten - ohne Angabe der Lizenz-Nr. am Baustein !


----------



## hjj (14 Januar 2022)

hjj schrieb:


> Demo läuft ca. 15 Minuten - ohne Angabe der Lizenz-Nr. am Baustein !


danach "Neustart" - und weitere 15 min. (zum probieren...)


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Januar 2022)

1500er läuft problemlos, auch TLS-verschlüsselt...


----------

